# Erebuni gtr kit, Stillen gtr kit, Andy's Autosport gtr kit



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

just to clear somethin up. the kits are all the same! they are all made by a company in mexico and stillen,erebuni, andy's, and anyone just sell it under their name. just thought i would post this thread bc everytime a kit comes up the gtr is mentioned and people either ask if its the same or say that erebuni knocked off the stillen gtr kit.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Stillen makes very little themselves.

Almost all of their stuff is re-badged and marked up.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Good business that is. Also the markup pays for customer support. Plus you aren't bothered by 'no-name' brands since everything 'in the catalogue' not on the box says Stillen. Then more people are likely to buy it than 'uncle bobs' rotor.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *just to clear somethin up. the kits are all the same! they are all made by a company in mexico and stillen,erebuni, andy's, and anyone just sell it under their name. just thought i would post this thread bc everytime a kit comes up the gtr is mentioned and people either ask if its the same or say that erebuni knocked off the stillen gtr kit. *



AMEN......


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

Hmm that clears some stuff up, cause I bought a gtr kit off someone used who didnt know much about it, and I thought maybe it was stillen, but it doesnt say anywhere on it.


----------

